

The top 10 start-up billionaires - _Mark
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/growth/success-stories/2011-03-11/the-top-10-start-up-billionaires.html

======
jkahn
A number of these startup billionaires are paper-billionaires due to
Facebook's grossly inflated private market valuation.

I expect to see a lot of these names dropping off the billionaire list as
quickly as they got onto it.

~~~
ig1
I had a look into this a while back, I could only find a single person who
became a startup paper billionaire and then lost it (Jay Walker of
Priceline.com), I suspect that the reason for this might be that while
valuations may be off, they're unlikely to be off by an order of magnitude.

------
listrophy
Meh. Good for them, but fawning over these guys is like aspiring to be the
next Michael Jordan, Bill Gates, or Warren Buffet. The startup media focuses
too much on the outright winners instead of... I don't know... not failing?

~~~
qq66
If you aspire to be Michael Jordan and you fail, you still might be pretty
good at basketball. If you aspire to not fail and you fail, you've just
failed.

------
Skeletor
I have the most respect for #10. It boggles my mind how you can become a
billionaire from eggs (not sold on the internet.)

~~~
DevX101
I'd be willing to bet there's ill gotten gains involved somewhere on that guy.
He's only 35 and was previously involved in Ukranian oil & gas. There's a lot
of shadowy players in that market.

------
tybris
> Another Facebook co-founder, Saverin was given a sympathetic portrayal in
> the 2010 movie The Social Network.

What exactly was so sympathetic about being portrayed as a guy who could not
separate emotion from business, was terrible with girls, nearly destroyed his
own business by closing the account, let himself be tricked into giving away
his stock. He got off more poorly than Sean Parker.

------
shin_lao
Did you notice that most (all?) of these billionaires are related to social
networks?

I wonder how volatile is their fortune.

